# How to sharpen pinking shears ?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Is there a method to sharpen pinking shears at home? I know I could take them to the fabric store and have the once-a-week guy do it, but I'm wondering if there's a home method.

I did a search and saw that you could use aluminum foil (cutting it) to sharpen them, has anyone tried this? Don't want to ruin my 40+ yrs. old shears.



.


----------



## brouwer (May 18, 2006)

Cutting through fine sandpaper will also sharpen scissors.


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

brouwer said:


> Cutting through fine sandpaper will also sharpen scissors.


Thanks for the reply.  
I use a wetstone to sharpen my scissors, but the pinking shears have the teeth so it's not going to work. I guess I'll take them to the fabric store, and watch what the guy uses and does with the pinking shears. I usually just drop them off and shop around, then pick em up on my way out.



.


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

I use something called "crock sticks" to sharpen my scissors. They sharpen the flat edge, not the teeth on mine. You can still order some other brand of ceramic sticks, similar to crocksticks, but not sure if it has the hole to put the stick in for the proper angle for scissors. Mine does. I have used it for years on all of my scissors. 
Ok, just checked this site and it does have a place for the scissors.
http://premiumknives.com/ShopSite/L...tick_Sharpener_2_MED_2_FINE_Ceramic_Rods.html


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Lucy

Thanks for the reply and the link  checking it out.



.


----------

